# nx2000 seat replacement



## razooki (Sep 27, 2004)

I would like to replace the front seats in my nx2000 but I'm too cheap to get new/aftermarket ones. Which other nissan models have seats that will bolt right in without mods? I saw a pair of good seats at the wreckers from an '89 Pulsar. Will they fit?

Thanks


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

razooki said:


> I would like to replace the front seats in my nx2000 but I'm too cheap to get new/aftermarket ones. Which other nissan models have seats that will bolt right in without mods? I saw a pair of good seats at the wreckers from an '89 Pulsar. Will they fit?
> 
> Thanks


I dont kno if pulsar seats will fit but you would always have your seats redone or get some Se-R seats


----------



## pulsar nx owner (Nov 25, 2003)

*seat exchange (nx seats came torn from the factory i think !!!!)*

LOTSA WAYS TO DO THIS. all b-13 's will fit easily.
sentras bolt right in
even better but harder to do, use b-14 200sx se seats. the pattern even matches.
problem with b14 seats is they are too high. if you are too tall you need t use the seat bottom insides from your nx and everything else from the SE.


----------



## umdNX2k (Aug 20, 2003)

*BMW seats*

I haven't had time lately to try this, but my friend has an old BMW 318 that is almost totalled. I was thinking of buying his seats off of him. Anyone know if they will fit in a 91 NX? Will they bolt in right? or not?


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

umdNX2k said:


> I haven't had time lately to try this, but my friend has an old BMW 318 that is almost totalled. I was thinking of buying his seats off of him. Anyone know if they will fit in a 91 NX? Will they bolt in right? or not?


I have no clue but i can tell you now that it will probably require lots of modification.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the best seats that nissan has made in a long time are the b13 se-r seats..........you know who recaro is? i bet you do :thumbup: well recaro made them. the se-r seats are the ones with a "pass through" head rest.......yall got any pics to show what im talking about?


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

I recently installed Corbeau Legacy seats in my 91 XE, the bottom line was that I had to keep the original seatbelt system, so I fabricated the brackets myself by stripping the original seats off. That process was not too bad. I had to get some angle iron from home depot and then size it, cut it and weld it then make a few holes, it was a full day process, but everything turned out as desired. I have the corbeau seats sitting with original slider and seatbelt system.


----------

